# Fotobearbeitung Michelle Hunziker



## luuckystar (29 Juni 2009)

Hi
ich habe hier ein paar Bilder von Michelle Hunziker wo ich die nervige Schrift gerne weg haben möchte.
Leider habe ich dafür nicht die Ahnung und die Programme.
Darum wollte ich unsere Bildbearbeitungsexperten mal Fragen ob sie mir nicht helfen könnten.
hier sind die Bilder wo ich die Schrift weghaben möchte:









hier hab ich noch ein paar Bilder (8) die ich selber eingescannt habe (300dpi) könnte man die auch noch bearbeiten ??

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D7WMFSCW

Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen
vielen Dank
euer luuckystar


----------



## der.asterix (29 Juni 2009)

in guten Bildbearbeitungen ( zB Photoshop ) gibt es einen "Healing Brush " der defekte Stellen automatisch repariert. Für das rechte s/w Foto sicher noch brauchbar. Für die grossen Stellen mit dicker Schrift empfehle ich Handarbeit und Improvisation. Aber .. Wo keine Bildinformation mehr ist kann man auch keine hinzaubern.


----------



## Buterfly (30 Juni 2009)

Das mittlere ist unmöglich zum retuschieren, das linke nur mit dürftigem Erfolg.

Das rechte wäre möglich. Aber bei dem stört die Schrift ja nicht wirklich


----------



## luuckystar (30 Juni 2009)

Danke für die tipps, aber habt ihr vielleicht die Programme und die Lust mir die Bilder zu bearbeiten ;-)
ich würde dafür auch was geben $


----------



## General (30 Juni 2009)




----------



## luuckystar (30 Juni 2009)

klasse
danke
hast du lust die anderen auch noch zu machen


----------



## General (1 Juli 2009)

luuckystar schrieb:


> klasse
> danke
> hast du lust die anderen auch noch zu machen



Wie die Vorredener schon sagten wird es zu schwierig, leider


----------



## Crash (6 Juli 2009)

Hi hab mal beim ersten Bild das " di " weggemacht das Prob ist der Schatten hat viele verschiedene Helltöne. Was ich dir damit zeigen will ist , es sieht nicht richtig schön mehr aus. Also such lieber im I-Net nach dem Bild ohne Schrift....



​


----------



## luuckystar (6 Juli 2009)

danke für die Arbeit
ich find das es eigentlich ganz gut aussieht.
Schaffst du den Rest auch noch
Danke


----------

